# Google Docs hatte massive Sicherheitslücke



## Newsfeed (9 März 2009)

Google hat eine kritische Lücke in Google Docs behoben. Durch diese konnten Nutzer auf Dokumente anderer User zugreifen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

